# phpmyadmin/Mysql auf Mac



## Grunge (25. August 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem - bzw ein nerviges. Auf meinem Mac habe ich den von Hause aus mitgebrachten lokalen Server, wenn man das so sagen kann, eingerichtet, um meine Php Scripte zu testen.
Php läuft und MYSQL laut Systemeinstellung auch - es ging auch bis ich gestern den Mac runterfuhr und heute neu startete und daran arbeiten wollte. MYSQL soll laufen, aber ich komme nicht bei phpmyadmin mehr rein, um die Datenbanken zu verwalten.

Wie wo was ist da falsch?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen^^Danke im Vorraus


----------

